# Can i heat press a reflective jacket?



## redpine (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a 100% polyester reflective jacket that i need to heat transfer black writing to. I am just wondering if it will take the heat. I have searched around on the internet but can't find any help. The jacket is bright yellow and has 3M reflective stripping on it (bought that way). Can the writing go right over the stripping or does it have to go along the bottom where there is a open space. I really dont want to melt this persons jacket. I know that you can heat press 100% polyester but can you heat press all types of polyester???


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I have pressed onto many reflective garments - though never on the reflective striping. I cut 3M reflective vinyl and I have layered it over other types of vinyl. 

Without knowing the garment, I can't say for sure what your garment will handle. Was the reflective stripe applied via heat or sewed on? I would call the supplier and speak with them about it. 

If the garment is ANSI compliant, and if it is important that it stay compliant, Google and read the specifications before you start.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I am needing to know ASAP if I can heat press Siser material onto a 100% polyester work jacket. It is the green neon looking material. The bag says" Tenacious ergodyne Work Gear." Anyone ever tried this Siser material on this type of jacket? I was wondering if it would hold up and also if the jacket can withstand the heat from the heat press. I have my heat press heated up and the lettering cut. But was wanting to know if anyone has done this type of material before and if it will work or if I should just do embroidery. I would rather do heat press if it will work. Thanks if ya'll can give me a quick answer. Vicky


----------

